# Tank decoration?



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

My tank is extremely bare. It has 3 plastic plants and that is it 
However I can't afford to buy some nice rocks or anything like that. 
So, is it safe to use a rock or branch from outside? Obviously wash it in old tank water first but would it be safe? 
Or does anyone have any other things I could use that are very cheap or free bit look nice?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I used to nick rocks and shells from the beach - chuck them in some boiling water to kill off any nasties then chuck um in. No problems.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Coconut shells make great caves for the fish to hide in, especially if you have bottom dwellers like plecos 

Some branches etc are safe but others can be toxic to the fish. Here's a list you might find useful  'Safe' Woods and ones to avoid It also tells you ways of prepping the wood before putting it in.

Shells will increase the calcium content of your water, which could be a good or bad thing depending on what fish you have and whether your water is originally hard or soft.

Be careful with rocks too - some can alter the pH. Test them by dropping a bit of vinegar on them - if it fizzes, they're a no-no. If they pass the vinegar test, then as an extra fail-safe, you can try putting them in a bowl of dechlorinated water for a few days. Test the pH before you put them in (but after the water has been standing for 24 hours, as water straight from the tap doesn't give a true reading), and then again after a few days. If it is unaltered, then they're safe 

Take care with boiling rocks - it's a good way of killing off any nasties, but some rocks can explode if boiled for too long!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks. 
Just a comet and a fantail here. Huge 250ltr tank and only 3 little plants so I need more to spruce it up lol.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

You can get bunches of elodea fairly cheaply, and the goldfish will enjoy munching on it too. Half of my decor is those little clay pots that aquatic plants sometimes come in. 

I was going to say there's some safe woods you can use. Great ideas there with boiling stones and such like.

A small bit of bogwood doesn't cost the earth (I got a bit yesterday for £3.50), but they tend to make the water acidic and actually goldfish prefer neutral-alkaline water (pH 7-8.5) so a few sea shells would be ok if you keep an eye on the pH (or balance it out by getting a little bogwood too, if you don't mind the water being slightly stained like weak tea for a while).


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

The Range is great for bogwood and cheap decor generally. I bought a lovely piece there for £1.99.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

At risk of sounding like a right plonker...is bogwood the wood you see in tanks normally? Just like twisted chunks of wood?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Yep 

Here's some old pics of some of mine (I have java moss and java fern planted on it)


----------



## HenryJordan (Jan 7, 2014)

You can collect some shells from beach side and add to your aquarium that will enhance its appealing.


----------



## MRMF (Sep 2, 2013)

Coal makes nice cheap decor if you know anyone with a coal fire


----------

